# evaporated milk substitute?



## opus88 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi, Gang!

I'm not a cook or chef or even someone who enjoys being in the kitchen. But I got a wild hair and am trying a recipe that calls for evaporated milk. I don't have any, and I'm partway through the recipe! (Thought I had some, but evidently not.)

What can I use instead?


----------



## eric (Jan 7, 2007)

1/2 a cup of evap milk = 1 cup of regular whole milk


----------



## opus88 (Jan 7, 2007)

All I have is skim, and not much of it. Would I need to add more flour or some such thing to make it thicker?

I do have coconut milk - would that work just like the whole milk?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2007)

opus88 said:
			
		

> Hi, Gang!
> 
> I'm not a cook or chef or even someone who enjoys being in the kitchen. But I got a wild hair and am trying a recipe that calls for evaporated milk. I don't have any, and I'm partway through the recipe! (Thought I had some, but evidently not.)
> 
> What can I use instead?



Here's what I do:

*EVAPORATED MILK*​ (Makes about 1 cup)​ ​  1 cup water
  2/3 cup powdered milk

  Combine and stir until powdered milk is completely dissolved.  Refrigerate.


----------



## opus88 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bummer - I don't have any powdered milk either. (I don't have an ordinary person's pantry, obviously!)

I went ahead with the coconut milk. Since I'm making a pumpkin pie, it should be really good with it. It's in the oven now. Keeping my fingers crossed . . .

Thanks to both of you for your help!


----------

